
Tesla Stock $750 - node-bayarea
It was struggling for years but in the last couple of months, it&#x27;s almost tripled!<p>Wondering why this CRAZY move? and do you think it&#x27;ll keep going? Or is someone pumping it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?sa=X&amp;tbm=fin&amp;q=NASDAQ:+TSLA
======
rvz
It's because they have finally achieved 'profitability'.

However, as an investor, As soon as the stock is that high, you are too late
to buy those shares in full. Perhaps fractional shares are the way to go here.

~~~
scawf
I though the 300$ price was already taking future profitability into account.
It was the explanation for that high price at the time.

